# Spark Plug



## Towncar92

Ariens Model 921030 sparkplug:


I want to buy a spare but can't find any Champion or NKG cross reference to Ariens spark plug number
21547400. Even the local Ariens dealer can't help me. The local auto parts store tells me that Champion RC12YC might be the plug. I don't like "might".


----------



## ELaw

Does this help? Sno-Thro & Sno-Tek Spark Plugs

Or you might try removing the plug itself and see if you can find a manufacturer and number on it.


----------



## Towncar92

I was already on that link and didn't find my number. Notice that the plug my auto parts store suggested is for the Briggs-Stratton engine. My owner's manual shows that my blower has the Ariens AX engine. I guess I'll just have to pull the sparkplug and confirm the number.


Thanks for your suggestions. Strange that no on-line site shows the cross-reference that I need.


----------



## NVA4370

Take another look at the chart linked above. It shows that the Ariens AX engines also use the RN9YC, BPR6ES, or F6RTC plugs.


----------



## Towncar92

Yes, the link shows the AX sparkplugs but for my engine, the 254CC, it shows plug
2001246. My manual shows 21547400. I wanted to make sure I had the right plug.


Hauled out the snowblower and rotated the spark plug enough to read the Torch number which is F6RTC. Finally found a number that agreed with the engine manual. This converts to Champion RN9YC or RNY9CC, NGK BPR6ES, or Bosch WR6DC.


Thanks for all the comments.


Ed


----------



## Motor City

Get the NGK, and or the Champion. Bosch plugs are terrible.


----------

